# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  LED lighting quality variance

## simopimo

Just about finished the new kitchen - rebuild from ground up (literally, back to dirt). As part of this I thought we'd go with LED downlights. 
Tried the Cree GU10 downlights - from Ebay.  About $5-6 or thereabouts. 9 watt cool and warm whites (consists of 3x3W bits).  The Cool whites are cooler than cool white - they're more like a brilliant white, and the warm whites look like cool whites.  And the "quality" of the lighting isn't anything special.  It "felt" really horrible being in the room because the lighting was stark and not all that well-covered. 
I then tried some Viribright 4.5W GU10's.  Oh my God what a difference!  Brightness is similar or better, but more importantly, the "quality" of the lighting is miles and miles apart.  I never thought that an LED rated at half of another could be so much better. 
I'm amazed at how much better the Viribrights were, (although they cost a lot more) and it just goes to show how the watts rating doesn't mean all that much.  Unbelievable.  What's the current best value GU10 downlights out there at the moment, that those of you in the know would like to share info about?  I still have to replace the Cree's in the pergola, but would be interested in hearing about what else is good out there, at a reasonable price of course...

----------


## Whitey66

Not GU10, but Melec D15+ are the best LEDs i've seen for under $100.
These are rated at 15 Watt and each light has 60 Cree LED chips.
Warm white (3000K) is the best in my opinion,the White (6000K) make more light but are a bit stark for my liking.
These are dimmable and fully sealed as there is no gap around them like most others.
They are a bit pricey compared to the cheapies ($69 ea inc. delivery) but they are a nice looking light when fitted and have a 4 year warranty.
I don't have any association with this company at all,but I have fitted heaps of them.  M-Elec - Superior Lighting

----------


## Brian7886

I use atom LED downlights. Cost between 40-50 bucks depending on the size 
Depending on light requirements and room design, we. Had some 13W downlights in a 50sqm room. We installed 4 to replace the existing 4 low voltage hologens. Lucky they were on 2 switches, cos they only ever turn 2 lights on

----------


## Floop

If I'm allowed to link it, it's worth having a read through this thread on Whirlpool: http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/1951172, they have tested downlight globes as well as some downlights themselves.  There are two big xls files with all the info, look for the link in the first post and ratsackers spreadsheet.  It's worth having a look at LEDBenchmark - Unbias LED lighting reviews. too, a site which I think that thread actually inspired.  The thread is long but there is a wealth of information contained within. 
Good luck.  :Smilie:

----------


## simopimo

That's great info, thanks Whitey66, Brian7886 and Floop. 
I'm amazed at the cost variance.  No wonder my cheapies were not producing quality light - when you can expect to spend $25-50 on a good single globe, what hope is there for the $6 specials...

----------


## JB1

Wattsavers DL7 1400 lumens for me. 
CRI of &gt;90 or was it &gt;95 
Good value @ $55 
GU10 are compromised by the lack of heat sink &amp; separate drivers.    
Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk

----------


## simopimo

I've now tested the MortBay 6W 100 degree cool white GU10's from Masters.  They're surprisingly GOOD!  Got 6 of them in the kitchen now.  They were about $15 each. 
Probably slightly brighter than the Viribrights, but then again, they should be, as their wattage is higher.  Saving the Viribrights for the living areas.

----------


## METRIX

We only use LEDluxe, everything else is pail by comparison for output, beam spread and warranty comes in few different styles and output colours, best of all *5 Year warranty*.
None of my clients have complained about the output or longevity, pick them up at Beacon for around $50  LEDlux 11W 600 Lumen White Downlight Kit in Cool White | LED Downlights | Downlights | Lighting

----------


## Whitey66

> We only use LEDluxe, everything else is pail by comparison for output, beam spread and warranty comes in few different styles and output colours, best of all *5 Year warranty*.
> None of my clients have complained about the output or longevity, pick them up at Beacon for around $50  LEDlux 11W 600 Lumen White Downlight Kit in Cool White | LED Downlights | Downlights | Lighting

  Have you seen the Melec D15+ because in my opinion the LEDluxe don't hold a candle (pardon the pun) to them.
And i've seen both side by side.
The D15+ do only have a 4 year warranty though.

----------


## METRIX

> Have you seen the Melec D15+ because in my opinion the LEDluxe don't hold a candle (pardon the pun) to them.
> And i've seen both side by side.
> The D15+ do only have a 4 year warranty though.

  They do have good output 1100 lumens, but only at 95 deg, the Ledluxe are 150 deg spread beam, lower lumens.
Worth considering a look at the Melec ones though.

----------


## shauck

> They do have good output 1100 lumens, but only at 95 deg, the Ledluxe are 150 deg spread beam, lower lumens.
> Worth considering a look at the Melec ones though.

  I'm wondering how one of them would go in a three by three bathroom, less than 5 degree, maybe 2-3 degree raked ceiling with separate over mirror light.

----------


## president_ltd

Take a look at lifx (LIFX - the smart wifi light bulb), a local (aussie) startup that has wifi + mesh enabled networked LED bulbs that fit into 240V bayonet/edison screw (GU10 coming in future/soon.) 
Output is >1000 lumens, they are white + colour LEDs that allow you to dial in any colour and brightness.  iPhone/Android app and SDK, whats not to like about them? LIFX Blog  The lighter side of circadian rhythms shows a neat example of the kinds of things you can do. 
Only possible downside is the physical size of the bulb, its quite 'long' but if it fits in your lights, i highly recommend them.  
<plug>
Feel free to buy some by my referral if you want. Or not. You choose.  :Smilie:  Now In Stock + FREE Worldwide Shipping | LIFX Store
</plug>

----------


## shauck

> Take a look at lifx (LIFX - the smart wifi light bulb), a local (aussie) startup that has wifi + mesh enabled networked LED bulbs that fit into 240V bayonet/edison screw (GU10 coming in future/soon.) 
> Output is >1000 lumens, they are white + colour LEDs that allow you to dial in any colour and brightness.  iPhone/Android app and SDK, whats not to like about them? LIFX Blog  The lighter side of circadian rhythms shows a neat example of the kinds of things you can do. 
> Only possible downside is the physical size of the bulb, its quite 'long' but if it fits in your lights, i highly recommend them.  
> <plug>
> Feel free to buy some by my referral if you want. Or not. You choose.  Now In Stock + FREE Worldwide Shipping | LIFX Store
> </plug>

  Sorry mate, not what I'm after. Got a raked ceiling which would make that stick out on the angle and anyway not aesthetically what I'm after.  
Really just want to know if a single one of the particular downlight LEDlux Infinity Mini White Downlight Kit in Warm White | Energy Saving Bathroom Lights | Bathroom Lighting | Lighting as posted by Metrix, is going to do the job in my bathroom. BTW, I 'm considering the warm white over the cool white unless you think not strong enough.

----------


## GoLights

Some good information there guys, But you need to look at all aspects of the light, including Price, wattage, lumen output, beam angle, and longevity. 
You see, there are so many variables. Lumen output and beam angle is the most important in my opinion, with the exception of wattage of course. LED Benchmark will have the results for all the top performing LED lights, but i would definitely recommend The Domus Deco 13W and The Protech PT12 12W LED kits. These have a very high Lumen output (between 800-900 lumens depending on colour) and beam angles of 90-100 degree. Meaning the spread of light is significant. 
They have a 3 year replacement warranty, which is also great, and most importantly, they are from Australian owned and operated companies! this is SO important when it comes to certification and warranties. 
Now the beauty of these lights is, they won't cost you an arm or a leg. Each kit will set you back about $30-$35 inc GST and delivery. BARGAIN FOR QUALITY!! 
I've been in this business a loooooong time, and have seen many lights come and go, and i can say that these two are by far the leaders at the moment.

----------


## METRIX

> Sorry mate, not what I'm after. Got a raked ceiling which would make that stick out on the angle and anyway not aesthetically what I'm after.  
> Really just want to know if a single one of the particular downlight LEDlux Infinity Mini White Downlight Kit in Warm White | Energy Saving Bathroom Lights | Bathroom Lighting | Lighting as posted by Metrix, is going to do the job in my bathroom. BTW, I 'm considering the warm white over the cool white unless you think not strong enough.

  Hi Shauk, not sure if one would do the job, they have a good spread of beam and are very bright but you may need 2 in a 3x3 room

----------


## SilentButDeadly

We are using four of the Martec Shadowline LED down lights in a 3 by 4 bedroom with two of them gimballed into the wardrobe. They are 16W and 120 degree beam angle too.

----------


## shauck

I got one (LEDlux) and plugged it in to the wall powerpoint last night. Held it up as best I could and was pretty happy with the light from the one. I'm not a fan of glaring light so it was nice. Pretty impressed by what this little LED can do. Alongside the bathroom mirror light I think it'll do. Worst case, can always put in another one later.  
I'll let you know when it's all finished. I've still got the ceiling, tiling, painting, and install of everything to do. Won't be too long now.

----------

